# Tabelle ALLER Unicodes?



## TIMS_Ralf (23. Januar 2013)

Hi,
hat jemand evtl. einen Link parat, indem  >ALLE< UniCodes aufgelistet sind? Google findet massig, aber immer nur auszugsweise / die Wichtigsten.

Vielen Dank, Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Cromon (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ralf

Inwiefern brauchst du dazu eine Tabelle? Unicode umfasst alle Zeichen von 0x00000 bis 0x10FFFF.

Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## TIMS_Ralf (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Cromon,
ja sicher, schon klar.  Brauche ab und an versch. Zeichen / Symbole, z.B. Buchstaben, die auf den Kopf stehen... welchen UniCode haben die, wo fangen die an etc. pp. ...). Wer hat sowas im Kopf?
Da sucht man sich n Wolf...

Grüße, Ralf


----------



## sheel (23. Januar 2013)

Und in >1 Million Zeichen als Liste/Tabelle findest du es in vertretbarer Zeit?

Hast du Zeichen als (kopierbaren) Text irgendwo im Computer?
Dann kann man ja leicht rausfinden, was es ist.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine umgedrehten Normalbuchstaben im Unicode,
aber Zeichen aus anderen Schriften usw., die ähnlich ausschauen.

Das hier macht sowas: http://www.revfad.com/flip.html
?p?sl???o?n? ?s? ????


----------



## tombe (23. Januar 2013)

Also ob diese Tabelle komplett ist bzw. ob es das ist was du suchst weiß ich nicht. 
Aber viel mehr als das was man dort findet kann es doch fast nicht geben!?


----------



## TIMS_Ralf (23. Januar 2013)

)) Danke... aber das sind letztendlich  auch "UniCodes" ;-)

Problematik mit > 1 Mio Zeichen ist auch klar. Deswegen such ich ja eine site, wo man entspr. nach UniCodes suchen, sortieren, sich ne Übersicht verschaffen kann. 

http://unicode.e-workers.de ist sowas, aber auch nich nicht für "schnelles Suchen" und auch nicht "komplett".


----------



## Cromon (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Ralf,

Ich habe dir kurz zwei Sachen zusammengestellt, die eigentlich alles soweit erledigen sollten, was du machen willst. Im Archiv findest du eine HTML-Seite in der alle Blöcke mit allen Zeichen auf einer Seite vorhanden sind. Du hast da das Zeichen, den Code und den Namen drin.

Des weiteren hast du eine Exe drin mit der du spezifisch nach Zeichen suchen kannst oder sie einfügen aus einer Seite.

Hier der Link zu Virustotal (du kannst den Hash der Datei vergleichen, wenn du willst):
https://www.virustotal.com/file/525...1f51afe29baa245de88ea089/analysis/1358963244/

Vorschau zum Programm:



Vorschau zur Tabelle:



Ich hoffe damit kannst du was anfangen.

Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## ComFreek (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo @Cromon,

leider funktioniert dein Programm bei mir (Windows 8 Pro 64-bit) nicht. Es wird in allen Feldern nichts angezeigt (Liste rechts auch leer).

Auch der Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows 7 bringt nichts.
Funktioniert doch, siehe unteren Beitrag!


BTW, hast du das gerade selber programmiert?


----------



## TIMS_Ralf (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Cromon!
Booooh ey... SUPER! Erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!

Ja, sowas suchte ich. Die exe läuft bei mir auch nicht (XP, Win7), aber die Tabelle und die CSV-Datei reicht hin. Wie war noch gleich der UniCode für das mathematsiche Wurzelzeichen  ...? Werde die Tabelle aufsplitten und mir in die Lesezeichen von FireFox reinziehen.
Wieder ne Nachtschicht ;-) ...

Also nochmal: Klasse - Vielen Dank!
Beste Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Cromon (23. Januar 2013)

@ComFreek:
Merkwürdig, habe das gleiche OS und es klappt problemlos, auch auf windows 7. Ich schaue mir das später mal an! Ja, habe das kurz selber programmiert.

@Ralf:
Sorry, habe mit dem Vista+-Compiler compiliert, werde den Link später updaten mit der XP-kompatiblen Version!

Bezüglich Wurzelzeichen: Suche in der Tabelle einfach nach ROOT

Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## TIMS_Ralf (23. Januar 2013)

Cromon - Du bist ne Wucht (Wurzelzeichen war Späßchen...).

DANKE!


----------



## H4ckHunt3r (26. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir Windows 8 Pro (x64) Funktioniert das Programm ohne Probleme, vielleicht irgend ein Framework das fehlt?


----------



## ComFreek (26. Januar 2013)

H4ckHunt3r hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir Windows 8 Pro (x64) Funktioniert das Programm ohne Probleme, vielleicht irgend ein Framework das fehlt?



Ich habe Visual Studio 2012 Professional und 2010 Express installiert. Die Anwendung ist in MFC programmiert, von der ich die nötigen Bibliotheken daher sicher habe.
Ansonsten würde das Programm wohl gar nicht erst starten ohne einige Fehlermeldungen.

Gerade habe ich allerdings festgestellt, dass ich in der linken Hälfte des Programms Werte eingeben kann, z.B. bei "Decimal Code" 12, sodass alle anderen Felder ausgefüllt werden.
Doch die Liste am rechten Rand wird nie ausgefüllt!


*Edit:*
Ich habe die UI ein wenig falsch bedient gehabt 

Ich dachte, dass die Liste sich selbst ausfüllen würde. Allerdings muss man im Suchfeld erst ein dreibuchstabiges Suchwort eingeben, welches dann auch noch case-sensitive gehandhabt wird!


----------



## ikosaeder (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mal eine einfache HTML5 Testseite geschrieben, die mir mit JS alle Unicodes ausgibt. Nicht besonders schön, aber vielleicht lässt sich das ja auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
    <head>
        <script>
 
            window.onload = function(){
                var canvas = document.getElementById("myCanvas");
                var context = canvas.getContext("2d");
   context.fillStyle ="black";
   context.font = "12pt Calibri";
    context.lineWidth = 3;
    var char;
    var hex;
    var ln=0;
    // textAlign aligns text horizontally relative to placement
    for(var j=0;j<60;j++){
      context.fillText(j, 40+20*j, 20+ln*20);
      context.fill();
     }
    for(var i=0;i<65000;i++){
      hex = d2h(i);
      //char = String.fromCharCode(0x+hex)
      char = '0x0'+hex;
      char = String.fromCharCode(char);
      if(i%60==0){ln++;}
      context.fillText(char, 40+20*(i%60), 40+ln*20);
      context.fill();
      hex=d2h(ln+48);
      context.fillText( ln, 10,40 +ln*20);
      context.fill();
    }  

 };
function d2h(d) {return d.toString(16);}
function h2d(h) {return parseInt(h,16);} 
        </script>
    </head>
    <body>
        <canvas id="myCanvas" width="1240" height="31000">
        </canvas>
    </body>
</html>
```
Das ganze kann dann mit CSS gespiegelt werden
http://webstandard.kulando.de/post/...lect-spiegelung-ohne-javascript-und-photoshop
http://www.limitland.de/css3textflip.html


----------



## hela (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich verwende zum Nachschlagen bei Unklarheiten und zum Browsertest meistens diese Seite: Die Unicode-Datenbank
Ob dort alle Unicodes drin sind, das weiß ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------

